# Hwa Rang Do video clips at FightingStyles.com!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2006)

Here are some clips with Joo Bang Lee and Tae Jung Lee on a new website that they have www.fightingstyles.com !

Here is the link to the video clips :
http://www.fightingstyles.com/htdocs/index.php3?SCREEN=department&department=12&sid=45AfbNPPOl6cpxNd

Let me point out that I am not a fan of either individual but I do recognize that they have some talent.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 25, 2006)

How do you get the picture to be larger?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2006)

When it comes into windows media player left click over the footage and then click on video and you will be able to make it 100%, 200% or full screen.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Dec 25, 2006)

There is actually some great HRD footage here as well http://hwarangdo.com/videoclips.htm
--Josh


----------

